# Considering Donors



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi all

Thought I would start this post as it looks like this is the forward for me.  And thought it would be easier to find in case anyone else is considering this form of treatment.  And maybe a contact for donors too.

Been doing a lot of thinking and chatting about this with DH and family over the past few days and we think this is my best chance of success.

Does anyone have any information about what this type of treatment involves for both parties.  I am clueless at the mo.

Any advice or suggestions would be more than welcome.

Thanks all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will you be doing this at ivf wales?

you gona use a known donar?

not that i know that much but i have read many stories and know a few ladies who have done this


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes at IVF Wales.

And yes a known donor - my sister    She said yes!!

I've read a few things on other threads but nothing about the procedure coz I think they've used anonymous (don't know if I spelt that right  ).

Having a break til after xmas.  Let the ol' bod recover.  Maybe a hol (please let there be a hol  ).

I do know that it is considerably cheaper if you have your own donor.  It's about £2500 without the drugs so I need to speak nice to GP


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what a great gift your sister is giving you, amazing

she will have to do the whole ivf, you will be given drugs too to sinc your cycles so when the embryo goes back your lining is ready

did that make sense?


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

It makes perfect sense.  It's what I thought but its nice to have it confirmed.

She has no idea just how much.  She's only 27 so shes got nice young juicy eggs lol

I think shes quite excited too which is good as she doesn't want any more of her own but can't wait to be an aunty!

Do you know she even said back when I first started that if I had a problem with carrying she'd consider that too - unbelievable bless her.  God I'm so lucky.

I feel really good about this.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats amazing 

im so pleased you have a plan as i find that helps so very much

is she ok with needles?


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

I feel really positive now I know where we're headed.  You're so right it does make it so much easier.

Needles?!  Well she's not a lover but she's better than I am.  She could probably do it herself whereas I couldn't even draw the drugs lol  DH had to do mine lol I'm such a baby.

I'm so glad that you have your plan too.  I do so hope you get the answers you're looking for


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

so how are you gona kill time while your waiting lol


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

I have no idea - I would say shopping - but I can't coz got to save pennies  

I am getting into DH's hobby now though - tropical fish!  I'm rearing 15 babies at the mo and we watched DH's gourami's spawning last night it was amazing!

My neice will probably keep me entertained she's always asking about my babymaking treatment (at 6!!) bless her lol

ooooh I know - I'll decorate my house!! that should keep me occupied.

What about you - I know its not too far away.  Are you nervous?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

like you i need to save the pennies

think i will just try and enjoy the break lol yeah right


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

debi your sister sounds like an angel    that is so kind


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG Deb your sis is fab, just like me as im a donor   lol all the best with it deb xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly your a   too hunny   your going to make some lady very happy


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

awwww thanks miriam.. but if the egg has my bad moods then im not so sure


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol o well that will be her problem not yours


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Aww thanks girls.

My sis is my angel I think   and she's a kelly too lol

You'll have to give me all the info Kel so I can pass it on - if you don't mind


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

i will do deb ask away i will see if i can answer for you hun


----------

